# 23 Gallons Planted Tank



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

23 Gallons Without CO2 + 14w Pink White led

Plants: Hemianthus micranthemoides + Ludwigia repens + Valisneria asiatica + Alternanthera reineckii mini


----------



## richard.hayward.melb (7 mo ago)

It looks great with the plants and rocks, and you have some interesting fish in there. What fish species are they?

What are you doing for filtration and circulation?


----------



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

richard.hayward.melb said:


> It looks great with the plants and rocks, and you have some interesting fish in there. What fish species are they?
> 
> What are you doing for filtration and circulation?


Guppy - Flying Fox

Top filter for filtration and circulation


----------



## Graydog (4 mo ago)

How long has it been set up?


----------



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

Graydog said:


> How long has it been set up?


about 4 years, without complete water change. i think after this long time, a completely natural atmosphere like rivers has been created in this tank. fish food, substrate and air blown into the tank in a natural cycle provide the needs of plants and there is no need for fertilizer

co2 isn't important, the expensive tools isn't important. only suitable light and good substrate


----------



## Graydog (4 mo ago)

Beautiful tank 👍


----------



## Michael John Scott (3 mo ago)

I just ordered a 23-gallon rimless Landen tank. I hope mine ends up even close to how beautiful yours is. Do you use any special substrate?


----------



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

Michael John Scott said:


> I just ordered a 23-gallon rimless Landen tank. I hope mine ends up even close to how beautiful yours is. Do you use any special substrate?


i used "ista premium soil" in my tank








It is a good substrate and after about four years, it has not yet come out of its granular state. certainly one of the best substrates for plants that have many and long roots like ludwigia

But if you want a beautiful tank, I have a suggestion for you and that is just patience. Over time and with patience, your tank will slowly become beautiful


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

xxAMIRxx said:


> co2 isn't important, the expensive tools isn't important. only suitable light and good substrate


My plants really like co2. Makes them grow big and strong


----------



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

Asteroid said:


> My plants really like co2. Makes them grow big and strong


yes that's right. a planted tank needs co2, but sometimes the air in your room has enough co2 for your plants and they don't need more. but some plants need more, like mosses and short plants for the front like hemianthus callitrichoids


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Stunning. Its nice to see mature tanks doing well!!


----------

